# Non-Stop Reptiles vivarium review



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got my new 2ft cube from non-stop, if you are not aware are a new company breaking into the plastic viv market to take on the massively overpriced competition.

This review is totally unbiased, i paid the same price as the next guy would and don't know the guy that runs it.

*Delivery*

There was a small hiccup where the first viv that came had the wrong style door and a broken pane, i had a phone call about 10 minutes after i emailed non-stop informing them of this and a replacement was to be sent out as soon as it was made for me..pretty impressive considering money was probably lost on this order.

Lead times were exactly what was promised, around a week and was superbly packaged (both times).

*Communication*

I have to say every time i sent an email, and there were a few, each time it was answered the same day, usually within hours and every effort was made to answer my questions or to accommodate changes i had made. It was really refreshing to be treated as an individual and listened too as opposed to just another order.

*Pricing*

The standard 600mm cube cost was £125 (i think) i asked for extras that included a reptile rad, perches, swing door, adjustable ventilation and led lighting. All of this was really well priced and installed before it was delivered.

*The viv itself*

I was a little dubious about white initially (there is a black range also but i felt the premium for black was a little too high) but now its up and running with the LED lighting it really does look OK. The viv is some sort of plastic and the workmanship looks pretty good and there are 2 "cable glands" which allow cabling through the back wall.

The vent is totally adjustable and perches removable, one thing that stands out to me and glad i paid a little extra for, only 15 quid i think is the swing door. This is sunken into the front wall and looks the business.
If you want to stack vivs there are pre-made alignment holes where dowling can be placed to keep them flush

Probably the most important question people want to know is how it holds heat/humidity. The rad is on a dimmer stat and stays rock solid with a variance of about 0.5C, with the vents fully open it holds humidity really well, possibly too well. I soaked and cleaned all the decor prior to putting it in and along with new mulch this is very likely the reason humidity is only dropping very slowly..time will tell over this one.

*Final thoughts*

I am very happy with this viv, it smashes it's competitors offerings out of the park for price, and performs the same functions.
Customer service was excellent and i won't hesitate to buy again. I am a pretty picky person and can assure you if there was any problem i would have wrote about it here, and even when i try i can't think of a negative to balance things out, not even the wrong door style of first viv, everything was made right so quickly.

Sorry for the bad picture, i will try and get some more up later.


----------

